# redfield battle scope



## nwazyotehunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Is anyone using a redfield battlezone scope for a a/r if so did you have problems sighting it in? Any help would be appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I use one and have no issues with it. Its actually my favorite scope by far, great optics and accurate. Are you using rings to attach it to the AR? I suggest the solid one piece scope mounts that they make for AR's.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like the burris AR-p.e.p.r. mount for scopes on AR rifles


----------



## nwazyotehunter (Mar 6, 2012)

No I have weaver rings and a 1 inch nc star riser


----------

